

Search by Image, Recursively, Transparent PNG [video] - ccvannorman
https://vimeo.com/34949864

======
dang
Url changed from [http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_uk/blog/this-is-
what-h...](http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_uk/blog/this-is-what-happens-
when-you-do-a-blank-google-image-search), which points to this.

